# Keurig/Green Mountain Sold to Private Equity Group; Going Private



## thetrailboss (Dec 8, 2015)

Some of you might be getting some money coming your way....$92 per share to be specific if you have any.  

http://vtdigger.org/2015/12/07/keurig-going-private-in-13-9-billion-deal/

Not sure if this will be good or bad for the employees.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 8, 2015)

Our coffee maker after 2 years if their brand just died.


----------



## jimk (Dec 8, 2015)

The western (make that the whole) world is full of coffee addicts and it will be interesting if they determine 100 years from now it is like tobacco, more of a health hazard than we realize.  My wife and I are not really coffee people, but even we recently acquired a little Keurig machine.  Use it more for others than ourselves.  Numerous retail establishments in my area give away free coffee and I confess I grab extra K-cups for home.  The whole set up with K-cups reminds me of home computer printer ink.  The printers are now practically free, but they kill you with the price of ink cartridges.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 8, 2015)

Sales are flat.  I always wonder why they would buy companies like this at the end of life.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 8, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Sales are flat.  I always wonder why they would buy companies like this at the end of life.



You think Keurig is at the end of its life?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 8, 2015)

My good friend George & his brother John have done a few Keurig commercials.
I get all my Italian goodies from them.




On Court Street & Union Street, Cobble Hill, Brooklyn.

Stop in if you're in the area.

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 8, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> You think Keurig is at the end of its life?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


. I think the market is saturated and the next thing is due.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 8, 2015)

My friends uncle works in their cooperate offices up in VT.  He gets cases of cups sent to him every few months.  Hopefully these dont stop....


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 8, 2015)

Hawkshot99 said:


> My friends uncle works in their cooperate offices up in VT.  He gets cases of cups sent to him every few months.  Hopefully these dont stop....



That wouldn't upset me as much as losing my stock options.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 8, 2015)

love my keurig.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 8, 2015)

If you really want good coffee you can visit my friends Joannie & Frank at D'Amico's Coffee House a few store fronts over from my friend George on Court St. All kinds of fresh coffee beans ground to order.

I LOVE BROOKLYN!!!!

http://www.damicocoffeeroasters.com/what-we-do/


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 8, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> You think Keurig is at the end of its life?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



End of life in business usually starts at sales flattening out. I do think the Keurig disposable one use product is at the end of its life in that regard.

It's wasteful, the product is poor quality.....destined for vending area status and off the homebrew radar in the next five years IMO.

Better, more flexible and efficient machines will replace it.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 8, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> That wouldn't upset me as much as losing my stock options.


But I dont have those.  Just free cups.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 9, 2015)

jimk said:


> The western (make that the whole) world is full of coffee addicts and it will be interesting if they determine 100 years from now it is like tobacco, more of a health hazard than we realize.  My wife and I are not really coffee people, but even we recently acquired a little Keurig machine.  Use it more for others than ourselves.  Numerous retail establishments in my area give away free coffee and I confess I grab extra K-cups for home.  The whole set up with K-cups reminds me of home computer printer ink.  The printers are now practically free, but they kill you with the price of ink cartridges.



I agree and only drink half caffeine cup of coffee in morning. Also to save money I buy the plastic washable cup and filter and use Folgers coffee.


----------



## crank (Dec 9, 2015)

My name is Marc and I am a coffee addict.  

I am drinking coffee as I type this.  Some years they say coffee is bad for you...some years it's good.

I have never liked Green Mountain Coffee... other than its name.

The K cups are wasteful and also take up a heck of a lot more room than a bag of beans.

One can get really good coffee in many many more places than Brooklyn, although I have nothing against Brooklyn.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 9, 2015)

Calling JAB Holdings "private equity" is a bit of a stretch. True, they are a private company, and they're buying equity, but JAB is the family office for the Reimann family in Germany. They also own Jimmy Choo, Coty, and Bally. 

As for the sense of the acquisition, it makes sense in light of their plan to build a global coffee company. Keurig has 20% of the US packaged coffee market, so a big player. JAB bought Peets and Caribou a few years ago, and already owns Douwe-Egbert. Seems the plan is to launch k-cups in Europe to compete with Nestle. Interesting buy-and-build play, overall.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 9, 2015)

The better roasts went to Starbucks instead of into the little containers....im_$.01_ho.


----------



## Tin (Dec 9, 2015)

I like Green Mountain Coffee but hate that expensive and shitty Keurig machine and all the plastic cups. If anyone is looking for a good read check out the guy behind the Dart corporation. He should have a movie on his life.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 9, 2015)

We're low.  Ordered more last week. The Starbucks dark roast is my fav.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 9, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> End of life in business usually starts at sales flattening out. I do think the Keurig disposable one use product is at the end of its life in that regard.
> 
> It's wasteful, the product is poor quality.....destined for vending area status and off the homebrew radar in the next five years IMO.
> 
> Better, more flexible and efficient machines will replace it.



So you don't think Keurig will develop that machine? 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Dec 9, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> So you don't think Keurig will develop that machine?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


 I don't


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 9, 2015)

They better hope they're the ones!!

Only reason why I have considered one is because my wife and I don't share the same taste in coffee.  The compromise is first one to the coffee machine in the morning wins!


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 9, 2015)

For my HO, Keurig is pure garbage. Unnecessarily wasteful, disgustingly unsanitary (ever looked closely at one of those units?), and a poor product from the standpoint of the coffee. 

I fresh grind and drip brew every morning, and when time affords (weekends) I have a press. When I lived in Thornton Mad River Roasters was my regular stomp on the way to work. Now I homebrew.

Tangentially related: I've bring a travel mug into D&D/Starbucks and usually get looks like I have three heads.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 10, 2015)

50% off a new K brewer
http://www.keurig.com/gma-deal?cm_mmc=ref-_-gma-_-k45-_-121015

and they make a mini filter you can load your own coffee in if you prefer it over pre-packaged kups


----------



## Nick (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm not a Keurig fan. I have a french press I love but don't use that much unless I have time. But it makes awesome coffee. 

Green Mountain Coffee is actually a client of the company I work for. So that's pretty much all we have in the office


----------



## bigbog (Dec 10, 2015)

I like all the mentioned over the pre-packaged.  Mad River Roasters8)..great name.  
It's been instant since 2001 for me but always like to grind the beans and then throw into coffemaker(may be getting back to the machine/grinder within a month...newer Keurig certainly looks better).


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 10, 2015)

I believe Mad River Coffee is now supplying coffee to Loon - I think they even started making K-cups. If you're headed to WV/Loon/Cannon stop in at exit 28. Always great pastries there too...


----------



## Scruffy (Dec 10, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> So you don't think Keurig will develop that machine?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



It's already been developed, the drip coffee maker. So easy, a caveman could use it. 

I burr grind quality beans and brew every morning. It doesn't even take one minute to get it going. Cleanup afterwords is drop the paper filter with grinds in the compost and rinse the basket with plain water.

 I also have an espresso machine I play around with when I have more time, that certainly is more time consuming, eps. the cleanup.

Latest news on coffee is, it's good for ya, go ahead and drink up.

Most Keurig machines I see around the office are collecting dust.


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 10, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> 50% off a new K brewer
> http://www.keurig.com/gma-deal?cm_mmc=ref-_-gma-_-k45-_-121015
> 
> and they make a mini filter you can load your own coffee in if you prefer it over pre-packaged kups



For what it's worth I believe this second generation of the machine is not selling well because Keurig changed it so that you can only take their certified K cups and nothing else. Apparently that has really backfired on them.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 10, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> For what it's worth I believe this second generation of the machine is not selling well because Keurig changed it so that you can only take their certified K cups and nothing else. Apparently that has really backfired on them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



i *think* they are on version 3 but calling it V 2.   i had version 1, the original, and now the vue (v cups) which was billed as the next great innovation.  vue had problems, they tried to design a new cup style to thwart  copycats.   now the new one is out and back to the old style k cups.  or something like that.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 11, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> i *think* they are on version 3 but calling it V 2.   i had version 1, the original, and now the vue (v cups) which was billed as the next great innovation.  vue had problems, they tried to design a new cup style to thwart  copycats.   now the new one is out and back to the old style k cups.  or something like that.



Ok. Makes sense. We got ours within the last year and love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 11, 2015)

I like the new machine my cousin just bought I would never personally spend that much on any coffee maker. I live in his house though .


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 11, 2015)

Early Christmas present


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 11, 2015)

Soup!


----------



## Domeskier (Dec 14, 2015)

Oatmeal!  



If they could find a way to make that thing cook a steak, all other appliances might become obsolete.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 14, 2015)

my wife uses the K machine just for hot water.


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 16, 2015)

I see challenges as far as growth is concerned.  Their last two machines bombed and they no longer hold a patent on K-cups.

I have a Nespresso machine.  It's MUCH more civilized than that nasty swill that Keurig machines put out.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 18, 2015)

http://www.takepart.com/article/2015/03/03/creator-k-cup-regrets-inventing-them?cmpid=foodinc-fb

The who made the first kkk Cup regrets it.


----------



## Tin (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 28, 2015)

YOu can totally hack the machine to use the old cups...  Pretty easy...


----------



## Puck it (Dec 28, 2015)

Just switched to using the machine for hot water to make French press with good ground coffee. Much better. Wife still drinking the k cups crap.


----------



## fcksummer (Dec 28, 2015)

My roommate got one of the newer 2.0 Kuerigs and it tastes like absolute shit. It has a horrible burnt rubber taste and is completely undrinkable. We went back to my original Kuerig.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 29, 2015)

How bad of a cook must you be too burn Keurig?

It's impossible...  The roast is what tastes burnt...


----------



## fcksummer (Dec 31, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> How bad of a cook must you be too burn Keurig?
> 
> It's impossible...  The roast is what tastes burnt...




I find that extraordinarily unlikely. The same roast tastes just fine in a last generation Kuerig. Matter of fact the 3 different roasts that I tested all were fine in the older Kuerig yet all tasted like burnt rubber. If there's a cooking method besides filling it with water and pressing the flashing light please inform me. Thanks


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 4, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Just switched to using the machine for hot water to make French press with good ground coffee. Much better. Wife still drinking the k cups crap.



Isn't a tea kettle a better choice? Works for me, anyway.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 5, 2016)

ctenidae said:


> Isn't a tea kettle a better choice? Works for me, anyway.


It is on and all ready to go when I get up.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 5, 2016)

Puck it said:


> It is on and all ready to go when I get up.



Ah, bonus points, there.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 5, 2016)

ctenidae said:


> Ah, bonus points, there.


Yup and goes off when it is set too.  And makes good hot water.


----------



## jimk (Jan 6, 2016)

Comment from recent CNN article:  Angelino’s Coffee based in Los Angeles offers an ongoing $.39/Kcup deal with free shipping and get a 24ct box of selected flavors.  It’s shipped directly from the roaster.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 6, 2016)

In the office we just got some variety that is just the top and the bag, no "cup." San Francisco Bay from Green Mountain. 
Tastes like ass. More specifically, burned coffee ass water. Since Green Mountain blends are, generally, within a range, I attribute the assness to the lack of cup, meaning the brewed coffee has to run somehow through the nasty pod holder to get to my cup. Which is pretty nasty.


----------

